# Apache internal dummy connection



## hurricane_sh (Jul 18, 2012)

My Apache main log file has tons of messages like below, it happens almost every second. Some web pages said it can be eliminated by adjusting MinSpareServers and MinSpareServers, but I didn't see any improvement after lots of test, I also tested TimeOut, MaxClients and KeepAliveTimeout, they didn't seem to make differences either.

Are these messages suggesting something is wrong with the Apache configuration? How can I fix it? Thanks!

I'm using Apache/2.2.22


```
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:18 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:19 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:20 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:21 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:22 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:39 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:40 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
127.0.0.1 - - [18/Jul/2012:08:45:41 -0700] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 - "-" "Apache (internal dummy connection)"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2012)

hurricane_sh said:
			
		

> Are these messages suggesting something is wrong with the Apache configuration?


Quite the contrary, they indicate everything is working as it should.


----------

